# energy efficient glass in PT?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Do we have any companies that sell/install large folding double glazed units (preferably) with energy efficient glass please?


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Travelling man - I will be interested in the answers to this question as I hope to source same for our build.

The only ones that I have found so far appear to be 'Harmonio' - you can google one of the following phrases to find, or if you like I can PM you a couple of links that I have found that refer to these. Either way - I hope your request results in additional options to consider.

Portadas-PZ Harmonio

Corredora em Harmónio 

Portas e Janelas de Harmónio


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Definitely available, matter of polling local window suppliers.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think also since EU Energy efficiency rating and Certidão de Energetica was introduced Jan 2009 it has to be fitted on renovation or new build


----------

